# Unable to patch 12.0-RELEASE-p8 to 12.0-RELEASE-p10



## PhilomathicLife (Sep 12, 2019)

Today, I got a warning that 12.0-RELEASE-p8 is reaching its end-of-life; however I am unable to patch to 12.0-RELEASE-p10 despite not receiving any error warnings. I only have one virtual CPU for my VPS that I rent, and I would rather not build from sources. I tried scouring the forums, but I couldn't find my exact problem. After SSHing into my server, the following are commands I ran along with their output:


```
$ /usr/bin/su root
Password:
root@www:/usr/home/zack # /bin/rm -r /var/db/freebsd-update/*
root@www:/usr/home/zack # /usr/sbin/freebsd-update fetch install
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 3 mirrors found.
Fetching public key from update2.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata signature for 12.0-RELEASE from update2.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Fetching 2 metadata files... done.
Inspecting system... done.
Preparing to download files... done.

No updates needed to update system to 12.0-RELEASE-p10.

WARNING: FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE-p8 is approaching its End-of-Life date.
It is strongly recommended that you upgrade to a newer
release within the next 2 months.
No updates are available to install.
root@www:/usr/home/zack # /sbin/reboot
```

SSHing back into the server and running the same exact commands above results in an identical output.

Can someone provide possible things to do or check for?

Thread update-failed-12-0-release-p8.72267 mentions to run `/usr/bin/which phttpget`. I don't get any output from it, but `/usr/bin/whereis phttpget` outputs `phttpget: /usr/libexec/phttpget /usr/share/man/man8/phttpget.8.gz`. Furthermore, `/usr/src/` is empty.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 13, 2019)

PhilomathicLife said:


> Can someone provide possible things to do or check for?


Can you post the outputs from `freebsd-version -uk` and `uname -a`?


----------



## PhilomathicLife (Sep 13, 2019)

SirDice said:


> Can you post the outputs from `freebsd-version -uk` and `uname -a`?


Of course.


```
$ /bin/freebsd-version -uk
12.0-RELEASE-p8
12.0-RELEASE-p8
$ /usr/bin/uname -a
FreeBSD www.philomathiclife.com 12.0-RELEASE-p8 FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE-p8 GENERIC amd64
```

In the past I was able to patch from 12.0-RELEASE-p6 to 12.0-RELEASE-p7 and again to 12.0-RELEASE-p8, so I'm guessing I must have messed up some configuration or applications. While I have made several changes to the files in `/usr/local/`, I have only disabled Sendmail in favor of Postfix and the base OpenSSH with the one in Ports when it comes to the base system. Just in case it is useful, here is more information about my system:


```
$ /bin/cat /etc/freebsd-update.conf
KeyPrint <hex value>
ServerName update.FreeBSD.org
IgnorePaths
IDSIgnorePaths /usr/share/man/cat
IDSIgnorePaths /usr/share/man/whatis
IDSIgnorePaths /var/db/locate.database
IDSIgnorePaths /var/log
UpdateIfUnmodified /etc/ /var/ /root/ /.cshrc /.profile
MergeChanges /etc/ /boot/device.hints
$ /bin/cat /etc/rc.conf
hostname="www.philomathiclife.com"
sshd_enable="NO"
openssh_enable="YES"
zfs_enable="YES"
nginx_enable="YES"
sendmail_enable="NO"
sendmail_submit_enable="NO"
sendmail_outbound_enable="NO"
sendmail_msp_queue_enable="NO"
postfix_enable="YES"
ipv6_activate_all_interfaces="YES"
ipv6_defaultrouter="<IPv6 address>"
ifconfig_vtnet0_ipv6="inet6 <IPv6 address> prefixlen 64"
defaultrouter="<IPv4 address>"
ifconfig_vtnet0="inet <IPv4 address> netmask <netmask>"
```


----------



## SirDice (Sep 13, 2019)

Your freebsd-update.conf seems to be missing `Components`:

```
# Components of the base system which should be kept updated.
Components src world kernel
```
So it never actually updates anything.


----------



## PhilomathicLife (Sep 13, 2019)

SirDice, man I'm an idiot. That fixed it. Thank you so much. I forget exactly why I removed that line. I think it was to stop getting messages about `src component not installed, skipped`. I clearly should have read more before doing something so foolish. After actually reading the man page—which I should have done initially, so I apologize—I should have only removed `src` instead of the whole line.

Thank you.


----------

